# diarrhea every morning..



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

I ussualyy have my last meal about 1.5 hours before sleep.

last few weeks iv noticed im having runny dumps every morning.

does this mean the food isnt being digested?

im not getting the goodness out the foods?

plz help lost 2 LBs this week


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

What do you eat as your last meal?


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm not trying to frighten you or make you uneasy but I had a friend who had runny stools for 4 weeks, went to the doctors and well it wasn't good news. Get it checked mate.


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> What do you eat as your last meal?


my last meal is usually chicken/veg/brown rice or salmon/veg/rice 50/25/25

I was also having a cup of low fat cottage cheese every night

but I stopped that a week ago, still got the runs


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

BOWSER said:


> I'm not trying to frighten you or make you uneasy but I had a friend who had runny stools for 4 weeks, went to the doctors and well it wasn't good news. Get it checked mate.


they slow down in the day, just bad every morning

what was wrong with your mate?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

to much of something in your last meal, fat?

either that or your boyfriend is to big for you


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> to much of something in your last meal, fat?
> 
> either that or your boyfriend is to big for you


bummer!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

go to the doctors m8, if nothing then look at diet


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you drinking a protein shake on an empty stomach first thing in the morning?

Also I suffer with IBS and always seems to hit worst thing in the morning then tapers off during the day depending on what I eat

Try peppermint oil first thing in the morning unless you have stomach issues - but it is worth getting it checked out at the quacks.


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

I only drink water or fruit juice no fizzy crap..

i do have a protein shake or eggs every morning, but the morning dump is before i eat/drink protein

thanks for the advice lads


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

have you tried changing your diet completely for a few days, see what happens?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotta be a doctors visit mate.


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

fastcar_uk said:


> Gotta be a doctors visit mate.


the amount of you sayin that, sh**ing it lol


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

looks like im gonna have to eat more fibre, try a small change of diet.

And go to the doctors on an emegency visit.

thats if these immodiums iv brought today dont work.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sir_N said:


> looks like im gonna have to eat more fibre, try a small change of diet.
> 
> And go to the doctors on an emegency visit.
> 
> thats if these immodiums iv brought today dont work.


wouldnt fibre make you **** more? I know it does me.

have you changed protein powders recently? Ive bought some brands of whey in the past which make me **** through the eye of a needle. Dropped it and everything went back to normal.


----------



## Maxwellthedog (Jun 26, 2013)

Get to the docs and don't let them fob you off with a box of immodium mate, get it sorted.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

sir_N said:


> the amount of you sayin that, sh**ing it lol


It's probably just a slight intolerance to something your eating mate, nothing more. Just never hurts to see a doc. Unless he snaps the old rubber glove on!


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> wouldnt fibre make you **** more? I know it does me.
> 
> have you changed protein powders recently? Ive bought some brands of whey in the past which make me **** through the eye of a needle. Dropped it and everything went back to normal.


used same protein for past 6 months, no probs b4

cant wait to recover was just getting ready to bump up the eating for bulking.

this is a set back. gutted


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

fastcar_uk said:


> It's probably just a slight intolerance to something your eating mate, nothing more. Just never hurts to see a doc. Unless he snaps the old rubber glove on!
> 
> View attachment 144795


as long as shes pretty and doesnt mind me returning the favour, haha


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

sir_N said:


> as long as shes pretty and doesnt mind me returning the favour, haha


"She" will probably a 50+ Asian gentleman, but on a plus note probably won't mind you returning the "favour"

Enjoy


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

fastcar_uk said:


> "She" will probably a 50+ Asian gentleman, but on a plus note probably won't mind you returning the "favour"
> 
> Enjoy


as long she dont look like ur display pic lol


----------

